# Curtis 1204 3rd pot??



## Toaster611 (Feb 20, 2009)

Does anybody know description and order of pots?
Curtis manual only describes two.
My controllers have 3 removeable access screws.

thanks- Simon


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm not sure on a Curtis 1204, if you have a 3rd it is most likely like the old Curtis 1221b. 

The one nearest the bus bars is the the acceleration rate (CW is faster.) The one at the opposite end (left) is the plug current adjustment (CW is more), I've never messed with it because I've never used the A2 terminal plug braking option. The one between them, closer to the plug current adjustment in the 1221, is the controller current limit. I'm a firm believer that more power is more better so mine goes all the way CW


----------



## jehan12413 (Feb 4, 2010)

All the controllers I have modified are 1204 and 1205s and they don't have the accel pot installed. I also don't use the plug adj just the current limit and depending on the voltage I am running I usually turn it up about half way.


----------



## Toaster611 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the speedy replies!

On the subject of current limit what would be the adjustment range?

ie. Curtis 275A controller, 1/10 rated current to controller rated? etc?

Are these trimpots(270 deg.) , or multiturn?

Havent gotten out yet to see if there are actualy pots under these covers. Controllers appear to have been purchased unused, therefore would likely be at their minimum factory settings?

One of controllers has no A2 terminal , according to Curtis manual no plug braking option, using on PM motor.


Maybe all new cases are predrilled w three holes to eliminate addtitional inventory of cases?









in any case, I'll make sure there is a pot before inserting insulated tweaker to avoid any release of smoke.









Thanks- Simon


----------



## jehan12413 (Feb 4, 2010)

They are 270 deg pots. I don't know the range of current limit since my controllers are so highly modified I can't compare them. I can say there is quite a bit of adjustment available.


----------

